# Real Whiskey as additive in liquid



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

Not sure if this has surfaced before and apologies if it has. Would it be safe to add real whiskey in a mix? I know it's acceptable to add small amounts of alcohol and I can't think that anything in whiskey would be a problem. The only thing that could be an issue is that you may need a tad to much whiskey to get the flavour and this could dilute the mix a bit much?


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

Oh and of course it would be really sacrilege if the recipe fails and you have to waste the whiskey.


----------



## Stosta (5/4/17)

Yuk! Why would you want to ruin your juice like that? 

I have no idea how bad it would be, but personally I wouldn't vape anything that wasn't specifically designed to be vaped. The last time I did something for science it backfired so have become a little cautious in my old age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (5/4/17)

Stosta said:


> ... The last time I did something for science it backfired so have become a little cautious in my old age.



Agree with @Stosta. Last time I did a experiment I ended up walking around without eyebrows for two months.
So I will be cautious

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Yuk! Why would you want to ruin your juice like that?
> 
> I have no idea how bad it would be, but personally I wouldn't vape anything that wasn't specifically designed to be vaped. The last time I did something for science it backfired so have become a little cautious in my old age.



Most if not all the things we vape weren't designed for vaping. Most of our concentrates for DIY are food flavorings, VG and PG have strong backgrounds in medicine, food and industry.

I'm sure I've seen a DIY recipe calling for Jack Daniels before.

If anything, I'm inclined to think the whisk(e)y may lead to extra coil gunking.

Maybe @Spydro has some input?

Oh @Stosta , the last time I did a vape experiment 'for science' it was to make my own coffee addiditve, even put me off _drinking _coffee for a couple of months.


----------



## Stosta (5/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Agree with @Stosta. Last time I did a experiment I ended up walking around without eyebrows for two months.
> So I will be cautious


Haha!

I had to spend the weekend plastering a wall in my warehouse 

There's not only the health issue to consider though @gdigitel , we also got to think about the flash point of whiskey. I have no idea how flammable it is in whatever quantities, but food for thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/4/17)

My biggest concern would be impurities in the whiskey and how they react to the heat, but then also the dosage. I doubt it will give it much extra "whiskey" flavour, probably just a bit more throat hit.

Also don't listen to these other pansies, experiment away but do it with safety and education foremost in your mind.


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/441732/Steamgunk - Tennessee Tobacco clone

There's also a couple of recipes on ELR that look like they may call for actual whisk(e)y


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Also don't listen to these other pansies, experiment away but do it with safety and education foremost in your mind.



Eyebrows are overrated, and they usually grow back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/4/17)

craigb said:


> Eyebrows are overrated, and they usually grow back.


Exactly and all you have to do is make sure someone like @Stosta is there for you to push in front of the bang. Safe as houses.

I actually think @Andre or @rogue zombie might have a more informed idea on OP's question.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Exactly and all you have to do is make sure someone like @Stosta is there for you to push in front of the bang. Safe as houses.
> 
> I actually think @Andre or @rogue zombie might have a more informed idea on OP's question.


Hmm, I've got some JD in the cupboard that hasn't seen daylight for a while. Seems like it would go well with a good dark tobacco... any eastranders with the concentrates want to join me in an experiment?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

So it would be best to use a 12 year old and stay well clear of the R60 plonk cause their contents is questionable even for regular consumption. Also would be advisable to have plucked eyebrows and shaved head. Who knows, maybe it will be a taste explosion though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

gdigitel said:


> So it would be best to use a 12 year old and stay well clear of the R60 plonk cause their contents is questionable even for regular consumption. Also would be advisable to have plucked eyebrows and shaved head. Who knows, maybe it will be a taste explosion though.


I highly recommend you try, just to satisfy my curiosity as to it's efficacy and safety


----------



## Andre (5/4/17)

The high alcohol in the whiskey will surely lead to the biggest and baddest throat hit ever - let us know. Probably also ignite your wick.

There are some good whiskey concentrates - FA Whiskey, TFA Kentucky Bourbon, FLV Bourbon. 

I made a Whiskey Sour and Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1454661/Alcohol-vaporiser-to-be-investigated.html
Not fully relevant but still applicable in a cautionary way

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

Suddenly this clip came to mind:


----------



## Rincewind (5/4/17)

gdigitel said:


> Suddenly this clip came to mind:




I have no words

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Exactly and all you have to do is make sure someone like @Stosta is there for you to push in front of the bang. Safe as houses.
> 
> I actually think @Andre or @rogue zombie might have a more informed idea on OP's question.



Humm I don't have a clue.

I know folks have aired out juices to get rid of traces of alcohol, so a full on "shot" of it sounds extreme to me.

Maybe diluted in PG?


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

So in the interests of science... well...





The weight shown on the scale is for 0,5ml liquid.

Mixed with 9,5 ml VG.

Ideas on steeping time?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

craigb said:


> So in the interests of science... well...
> View attachment 90591
> View attachment 90592
> View attachment 90593
> ...


Shake and blow baby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (5/4/17)

Just vape it outside. If it catches alight throw that mofo like a hand grenade into the neighbors garden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

Just don't use your CSMNT RDA. It might live up to its name and take off on a mission to Uranus... or Mars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (5/4/17)

Agree with @gdigitel. Use your oldest kit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (5/4/17)

craigb said:


> So in the interests of science... well...
> View attachment 90591
> View attachment 90592
> View attachment 90593
> ...


Put the same amount of whisky in a tot glass, add water to make up 10 ml and taste. Should give you an idea of the taste of the concentrate. I think?

Regards


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

And maybe just to make this all legit, let someone film you and give them rights to upload the resultant footage onto youtube(Gees, sorry my small smileys are on the blink)


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

Used my Pico squeeze. Freshly dry burnt and wicked.

Placed my self so any instinctive twitches would propel the device off the balcony.

Drenched the wick, hit the fire button and...

Had to interrupt proceedings to put in a fresh battery.

Fully empowered, I stepped outside and... Not much really. If you are going to mix with JD I would recommend 1% to a googled max of 2%. I don't think the addition of PG in this test mix would have mattered.

The main flavour I got was the delightful sweetness of the glycerine with the faintest feasting hint of whiskey. I also occasionally got the alcohol feeling in my mouth, you know the pleasant antiseptic background of good spirits.

Will definitely try again with a higher percentage. Would be interesting to do a breathalyzer after a good vape session of this concoction.

Another thing I remember reading ages ago was a method to reduce the spirit to get rid of the alcohol and develop a more concentrated flavour. Will have to research when I have access to fixed line internet again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## William Vermaak (5/4/17)

@craigb thanx for taking one for the team bud. I wonder if you boil it to get most of the alcohol out if you will get a kind of concentrated flavor. It's google time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @craigb thanx for taking one for the team bud. I wonder if you boil it to get most of the alcohol out if you will get a kind of concentrated flavor. It's google time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think doing a low and slow boil, perhaps with some PG, might do the trick. This might result in a high concentration of sugars though making a coil clogger.


----------



## William Vermaak (5/4/17)

craigb said:


> I think doing a low and slow boil, perhaps with some PG, might do the trick. This might result in a high concentration of sugars though making a coil clogger.



Yeah, maybe just buy the concentrates from FA and TFA to avoid a caramelized coil  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (5/4/17)

Sounds like a good idea, but I would rather have a good tobacco vape and then chase it with a shot of whisky.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

Alex said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but I would rather have a good tobacco vape and then chase it with a shot of whisky.





Alex said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but I would rather have a good tobacco vape and then chase it with a shot of whisky.



Wow, that alcoholic vape must've given my eyes an echo 

But yeah, I reckon for the amount of effort it would take to do it properly, your way is better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/4/17)

This was a very interesting read, well done @craigb for taking the plunge.

I actually want to try this for dom pedro's, would he great to get the alcohol mouth feel with a good whisky and vanilla bean ice cream flavour


----------



## RichJB (5/4/17)

I have always wanted to add real whisky or vodka to my juice. I also wanted to put TFA Honey in VG and spread it on my toast. And then I thought of lining the inside of my tank with Prestik to make that Play-Doh flavour of Cap Glazed Doughnut really pop. But then I decided I didn't want to be that guy.  Big ups to @craigb for being that guy. New avatar too, your street cred stocks have soared. 

Sorry @gdigitel, I am not wanting to derail the discussion, just having some lolz over a glass of red.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

@Bunnypoison I'm probably going to experiment a bit more, but I just don't think adding actual booze to our juice is going to work out too well. Rather maybe try experiment with some of the boozy concentrates.

@RichJB that TFA honey with VG idea is giving me some breakfast ideas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (5/4/17)

TFA Honey is pretty ghastly in juice, it can't possibly be worse on toast.
*nom nom nom*
Let me rephrase...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Sorry @gdigitel, I am not wanting to derail the discussion, just having some lolz over a glass of red.


LOL, no worries, I'm having some lolz over a whiskeyless peanut butter vape and a glass of whiskey on the side.

Suppose I'll have to place a flavour order soon, before someone gets hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/4/17)

You might want to cook it down to get it more "concentrated".

But then that would cook away the alcohol. It would certainly bring the flavour out... like you would reduce wine when cooking with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spydro (6/4/17)

craigb said:


> Most if not all the things we vape weren't designed for vaping. Most of our concentrates for DIY are food flavorings, VG and PG have strong backgrounds in medicine, food and industry.
> 
> I'm sure I've seen a DIY recipe calling for Jack Daniels before.
> 
> ...



I make my own coffee/tea extracts from my favorite coffees/teas all the time, and they are always way better than any store bought premade joose or flavor concentrates. I have also made some from favored alcoholic beverages, spices and plants. But I won't take the responsibility for other folks when it comes to home made extracts or recipes. I did the research, trial and error myself to find which extraction methods work best for me for each source. If anyone else wants to try flavor extraction they need to do the same and make your own decisions. The info is out there if you go look for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

